# Wishek/Lehr Area



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

I recently become a home owner in your great state and I am hoping to get out over the holiday to do some ice fishing and maybe some pheasant hunting also. Being new to the area If anyone would be willing to suggest a few starting points near Wishek/Lehr area I would really appreciate it. I'm not looking for GPS coordinates or honey holes, just a couple lake names and good access points to get me started. Thanks in advance to all that help out


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome:

Loved the Wisc. cheese you dropped off last year. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Welcome also! Check out the NDGF web site. Besides the printed info listed there, there are names of people to check in with too. There was an article just published on some of the lakes in that area, may have been in Dakota Country magazine, which is an excellant source of ND outdoors info, (great Xmas gift as a subscription). And last check in at the local bar and bait shop, they usually have a few hot tips.


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have already been to the GF site and have some tentative plans and always stop at the local watering holes ( I already have a couple favorites). I will look into a subscription also!

Was great to meet you last year Ken. Hope to get a hunt in together sometime.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Lol... shinny beads... as my old farmer friend would say... or WI Cheese...

There are several good lakes in the area, be flexible and start in traditional areas (points, flats, etc) ... or do what all us locals do... find the largest concentration of ice houses near traditional areas... lol ... not many people can deny it.

There are depth maps on the game and fish site... and bring more cheese or shinny beads!!!


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

We'll have some cheese with us ....lol. Also working on some home made maple syrup and venison sausage  Thanks again for the ideas and help.


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Stop in and see Kurt at Kurt's Sinclair in Wishek. Always been honest with the local bite for me.

Troller1


----------

